# Channel+



## Balzupsbakingblog (Sep 11, 2013)

Outdoor p) South Spain
Channel +
5 Weeks into the Flowering cycle
so proud! :icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 11, 2013)

:cool2: very nice!

the two strains I got going atm are from out of spain. Sweetseeds Jack47 and Kannabia's Mataro Blue.


I would love to visit Spain some time. Have heard great things about it. 

How long yoy been growing? The ladies look very happy.

p.s. You should remove that livelink by xx'ing out the tt's in the web address in your signature.


----------



## Balzupsbakingblog (Sep 11, 2013)

just my first proper attempt really. to be honest, its been a fairly catastrophic year in relative terms to both what I expected and what I had hoped for. I was due to have 10 tall bushy plants, each getting enough light to rival any californian medical grow. this is south spain. Instead, I have 2 short and bushy plants, which haven't had the best of times whilst growing, and the rest died from suspected nitrogen burn. Still, considering the circumstances and the fact its my first lone attempt with nothing but internet forums, youtube videos and my broken spanish to help me out. Next year however I plan to take my growing to another level, testing my ancient soils with a variety of different strains to find out what my landscape likes best.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 11, 2013)

very nice, bud. Can't wait to pull up my psychedelic beanbag chairs to one of your journals. Like I said the two remaining look very happy.


----------

